# Encouraging for me



## sue (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi everybody,

These videos from a beautiful Megan are encouraging for me on my road to recovery.When I am discourage I watch this.











Ups and downs are normal on our road to recovery.

Prayers to everybody.


----------

